# The best way to buy online internationally



## spiv (14/8/16)

Hey everyone, 

I've seen that a lot of people buy stuff from overseas and either pay ridiculous amounts for shipping or wait months to maybe get your package if customs and the post office stars align. 

I prefer to buy from our local vape shops instead of importing, but sometimes there are things you can't get locally (e.g. a Red or some obscure atomiser) but have your heart set on. I'd like to explain how I do it. 

I use Aramex Global Shopper. 
https://www.aramexglobalshopper.com/en/about/how-ags-works
It has a once-off sign up fee, but a bit of Googling can get you a free sign up code. 

You get an address in something good like 18 countries. Send your order there and they will ship it here for a fraction of the cost. (R274/kg from places like the US, UK, Germany, Hong Kong, etc). Also, because it's coming in with Aramex, they will sort out customs in record time and you can pay any duties when they deliver it to your door. It has full tracking from when it arrives at the address until you have it in your hand. I'm unsure what their policies are about batteries, but honestly I think it's better to get batteries locally. 

It's not free shipping, but it's cheaper than the $60 options for DHL and you're pretty much guaranteed to get it, and quickly. Personally, I won't take a chance with something expensive or rare. 

Lastly, as great as the prices and stuff is from these international stores, I urge you to buy locally from your neighbourhood vape store. The knowledge and service they provide is unmeasurable. They will also do their best to get you whatever you want if you ask nicely and are a little patient.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 4 | Useful 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

Thanks @spiv! I use MyUS but they are damn expensive and the minimum charge is $55 and it's only for the US... I'm going to give this a test drive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

Thing is places like fasttech offer free shipping to here only problem is the wait.

i bought a D4 charger on ebay in June and still waiting.

Can you give a breakdown of how long it took to get here and cost e.t.c?


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/16)

spiv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've seen that a lot of people buy stuff from overseas and either pay ridiculous amounts for shipping or wait months to maybe get your package if customs and the post office stars align.
> 
> ...



thanks @spiv ...have u used the service yet? whata ur experience...just signed up on friday..any peeps on fnb private clients you get the service without $45 once off fee

.https://www.fnb.co.za/promotions/PBCAramex/index.html

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/8/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> thanks @spiv ...have u used the service yet? whata ur experience...just signed up on friday..any peeps on fnb private clients you get the service without $45 once off fee
> 
> .https://www.fnb.co.za/promotions/PBCAramex/index.html



Bugger! I just paid!


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bugger! I just paid!


check the t & c maybe u can cancel as i did see they advertise 30 day money back policy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (14/8/16)

Bearshare said:


> Can you give a breakdown of how long it took to get here and cost e.t.c?



Usually it takes about a week to be in your hands once it arrives at your international address. 
You pay by weight. R175 if under a kg. After you hit 1kg, it's R99 extra for each half kg. 
If there are customs charges, you can even pay for it on the website.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/16)

note also e cigarette stuff not allowed from the us


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

anyone test for batteries


----------



## Soprono (14/8/16)

spiv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've seen that a lot of people buy stuff from overseas and either pay ridiculous amounts for shipping or wait months to maybe get your package if customs and the post office stars align.
> 
> ...



I do not intend to bash your informative thready however this is not the best way to do it and just want to stop someone before they struggle to. Aramex have a strong policy regarding vape items and will not ship it, I have a account with them and many shipped items however I had to fight and say my Noisy Cricket Safety Tubes were torches (they believed it) but still it took me 4 weeks to fight them and get my way. The moment a vape or ecig word turns up on a printed label in the parcel or invoice they will not ship it. This is a capture from them on their T&C's.







(I have attached the PDF to)

Reactions: Informative 9


----------



## SAVapeGear (14/8/16)

Damn.I also just registered.Thought it would be a easy way to get some Reo's into the country quick.


----------



## spiv (14/8/16)

Soprono said:


> I do not intend to bash your informative thready however this is not the best way to do it and just want to stop someone before they struggle to. Aramex have a strong policy regarding vape items and will not ship it, I have a account with them and many shipped items however I had to fight and say my Noisy Cricket Safety Tubes were torches (they believed it) but still it took me 4 weeks to fight them and get my way. The moment a vape or ecig word turns up on a printed label in the parcel or invoice they will not ship it. This is a capture from them on their T&C's.



Thanks @Soprono, I didn't know that. I was about to checkout a FastTech order and use them. I wonder is it's also the same if it's just mods and tanks? It's really just electronics more than anything else... E-Liquid and batteries I can understand.


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

Soprono said:


> I do not intend to bash your informative thready however this is not the best way to do it and just want to stop someone before they struggle to. Aramex have a strong policy regarding vape items and will not ship it, I have a account with them and many shipped items however I had to fight and say my Noisy Cricket Safety Tubes were torches (they believed it) but still it took me 4 weeks to fight them and get my way. The moment a vape or ecig word turns up on a printed label in the parcel or invoice they will not ship it. This is a capture from them on their T&C's.
> 
> View attachment 63618
> 
> ...




Thanks dude was about to ask about concentrates wanted to bring in wayne walkers juice


----------



## spiv (14/8/16)

I mailed them and asked about brining in a pipe (like the old generation used to use).
I think I want to try clear this up. 
Juices and batteries, I understand. Mods and atomisers should be allowed. 

Perhaps we can get some input from stores that import stuff. Do customs give you issues, and if so, what issues? (if you want to tell us)
Im just trying to prep for the Reo P67 order I want to make.


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/16)

spiv said:


> I mailed them and asked about brining in a pipe (like the old generation used to use).
> I think I want to try clear this up.
> Juices and batteries, I understand. Mods and atomisers should be allowed.
> 
> ...


thanks @spiv im doing the same and making it crystal that no batteries or juice. this should qualify as electronics..usps not bad for delivery of reos..mine shipped from us on tuesday and landed yesterday but at $55 cost..now to wait for customs


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

spiv said:


> I mailed them and asked about brining in a pipe (like the old generation used to use).
> I think I want to try clear this up.
> Juices and batteries, I understand. Mods and atomisers should be allowed.
> 
> ...



true why would they not let us import where other couriers are allowing it


----------



## spiv (14/8/16)

A friend of mine just told me he bought from http://www.efun.top/ and used Aramex. He asked them to mark it as tools. Got a mod and atomiser. 
Wonder if the Reo guy wouldn't mind doing the same? 
I'm sure fast tech and the like wouldn't mind doing the same.


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/8/16)

spiv said:


> A friend of mine just told me he bought from http://www.efun.top/ and used Aramex. He asked them to mark it as tools. Got a mod and atomiser.
> Wonder if the Reo guy wouldn't mind doing the same?
> I'm sure fast tech and the like wouldn't mind doing the same.



fasttech marks it whatever you ask them to mark it as so they not a problem. will let you what reosmods marked my shipment contents as and if invoice was attached to shipment as US are pretty strict on that


----------



## Soprono (14/8/16)

spiv said:


> I mailed them and asked about brining in a pipe (like the old generation used to use).
> I think I want to try clear this up.
> Juices and batteries, I understand. Mods and atomisers should be allowed.
> 
> ...



Mods and Atomisers should be allowed is one struggle on its own with the FDA so it could be a big factor towards Aramex


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

spiv said:


> A friend of mine just told me he bought from http://www.efun.top/ and used Aramex. He asked them to mark it as tools. Got a mod and atomiser.
> Wonder if the Reo guy wouldn't mind doing the same?
> I'm sure fast tech and the like wouldn't mind doing the same.




efun cheaper than fasttech


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/8/16)

spiv said:


> A friend of mine just told me he bought from http://www.efun.top/ and used Aramex. He asked them to mark it as tools. Got a mod and atomiser.
> Wonder if the Reo guy wouldn't mind doing the same?
> I'm sure fast tech and the like wouldn't mind doing the same.


Sorry, how long do you wait for shipping when you buy from efun.top? Are their any extra cost involved. The price looks nice


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/8/16)

How is tnt(postNL) couriers. Its the onley option i get on efun.top?


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> How is tnt(postNL) couriers. Its the onley option i get on efun.top?



Well i orderd last week sat from efun and they havent even shipped it yet.


----------



## spiv (14/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Sorry, how long do you wait for shipping when you buy from efun.top? Are their any extra cost involved. The price looks nice



I'll find out for you. But I think he used Aramex.


----------



## Bearshare (14/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Well i orderd last week sat from efun and they havent even shipped it yet.


Shipping via aramex

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (14/8/16)

Bit sceptical ordering from over. Have bought stuff from china before shit got stuck at customs for a month. But its so cheap. Is it worth it?


----------



## MoneymanVape (15/8/16)

spiv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've seen that a lot of people buy stuff from overseas and either pay ridiculous amounts for shipping or wait months to maybe get your package if customs and the post office stars align.
> 
> ...


So your stuff gets shipped to say johannesburg etc. Would i then have to pay an extra cost to ship it down to port elizabeth?which is normally R100 via aeromax?


----------



## Soprono (15/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> So your stuff gets shipped to say johannesburg etc. Would i then have to pay an extra cost to ship it down to port elizabeth?which is normally R100 via aeromax?



No it's all included in the cost to getting it to your destination. Just remember you cannot use the above method for Vape stuff anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MoneymanVape (15/8/16)

And 


Soprono said:


> No it's all included in the cost to getting it to your destination. Just remember you cannot use the above method for Vape stuff anymore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And if I ask the supplier to Wright say "tools" on the parcel?


----------



## Soprono (15/8/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> And
> 
> And if I ask the supplier to Wright say "tools" on the parcel?



It all depends, Aramex have the right to open the parcel before shipping to inspect the contents. It is your risk to attempt this method.


----------



## M5000 (21/9/16)

Coupon code "AGS100OFF" SAVES YOU 45USD REGISTRATION FEE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/9/16)

M5000 said:


> Coupon code "AGS100OFF" SAVES YOU 45USD REGISTRATION FEE.


vape stuff not allowed..


----------



## spiv (21/9/16)

Yeah, but sign up for other stuff. It comes in handy. I've used them for other stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (21/9/16)

Oh my bad just came across this thread so I assumed it was.. the courier guys are really tightening up with this..


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/9/16)

M5000 said:


> Oh my bad just came across this thread so I assumed it was.. the courier guys are really tightening up with this..


No worries @M5000....I had the same problem until they told me NO NO NO...but I use it for other shopping stuff


----------



## MoneymanVape (21/9/16)

Any coupon for fasstech?


----------



## PsyCLown (21/9/16)

MoneymanVape said:


> Any coupon for fasstech?


Rather take a look at the international vendors on this site, they often post specials and coupons codes and so forth.

Anny from @GearBest.com might be able to assist as well perhaps, drop them a PM.


----------

